# Who is a double rider?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I am 64 and about 2 years ago i developped a new habit.
Instead of doing a 4 H ride i do more or less 2.5 eat home
than 1.5H. Often the morning is at trails a bit more distanced from home
and afternoon is close to home.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Sometimes in the summer I'll ride before work and then ride again with friends after work. When I am in Moab we'll usually do two or three rides a day unless we do one big all day ride.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> Sometimes in the summer I'll ride before work and then ride again with friends after work. When I am in Moab we'll usually do two or three rides a day unless we do one big all day ride.


This reminds me of an awesome youthful day in Moab. We rode Amasa Back to the Pothole Arch in the morning, ate huge burgers and fries at the Branding Iron, then rode SRT in both directions. That probably isn't going to be repeated at this age! 🙃 

These days, not many doubles on the bike. Frequent dog hike then bike "doubles" though.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Do you get more exercise because you're on an ebike?
=sParty


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Hardly ever. But I run almost every day, and then I ride after that. Quite often there's a hike with the dogs in there somewhere. I'm sure that doesn't count lol.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm not, but I've read that doing a 2nd activity is a very good fitness goal as it drives the metabolism up, burns calories. etc.... I think it has to do that a morning activity will be driving up the metabolism for a few hours after you stop, doing a second later in the day keeps the metabolism high and that's beneficial. It was good for me when I was bike commuting, the twice a day ride had me losing weight. I also will sometimes swim in the afternoon if the morning ride wasn't too hard, as my legs get very tired and tend to cramp in the pool if the bike workout was hard. It's also harder in some regions to cycle in the afternoon if it's hot, and I rarely get an opportunity to do a dusk ride, which is a good time to ride.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Normally I do one big ride and call it a day. If I am traveling or my GF comes home from work and wants to ride a second ride the same day happens sometimes. But, then it's a big ride with a shorter ride stacked on top later.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Ride prep takes too long for me, I'm one & done.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

I sometimes will weight train and MTB in the same day. I can’t always get out to ride, so I’m working on rowing every day (working up to 30’minutes a day if I’m not riding). 

I haven’t done a multi ride day in years. I’m hoping to be shape to do it this year, or do an all day ride.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

I ride 16 miles into the office in the morning and 16 to 21 miles home in the evening (depending on route). Used to do it every day, but now just a couple times/week due to COVID.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I work full time and I have a long daily commute so my workout time is precious  So afterwork I do a 3 km warmup run before crossfit. On the weekend I do a long run (20km) in the morning and a short ride in the evening. On Sunday I do a longer ride and medium run in the evening. Rinse Repeat


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

I can see doing it some when i retire in April!


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

stripes said:


> I’m working on rowing every day (working up to 30’minutes a day if I’m not riding).


IMO, there is no longer minute in the universe than a minute on a rowing machine!

Amazing all body workout, though.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

stripes said:


> I sometimes will weight train and MTB in the same day. I can’t always get out to ride, so I’m working on rowing every day (working up to 30’minutes a day if I’m not riding).
> 
> I haven’t done a multi ride day in years. I’m hoping to be shape to do it this year, or do an all day ride.


Summer and I will break out the packraft and hit the Roaring Fork to the Colorado rivers. That is a long outing but oh so worthy!


----------

